# Assassins Creed II



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Assassins Creed II comes out on friday for the xbox, any recommendations or ideas on who will be selling it cheap on its launch.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably a supermarket? They had COD dead cheap when that came out last week, probably your best bet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The supermarkets only go to war on what they deem to be big releases... does this class as that?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it's quite a big release but done so close to COD MW2 has over shadowed it i believe. Can't really see people queueing around the block for this one even if it was on for 20 quid so may just have to lump up the full asking price or wait for used copies to surface.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Tried the supermarkets this morning, no big discounts.
Ended up buying it in Asda for £37.71


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

tbh i thought assassins creed was utter rubbish...its very repetitive and boring!


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> tbh i thought assassins creed was utter rubbish...its very repetitive and boring!


Not my cup of tea either, its a stocking filler for my boy.(Spotted it on his amazon wishlist)


----------



## azkikr987 (May 3, 2009)

got my special black edition delivered from play.com yesterday...its amazing...much more in it than the first. Its more of a complete life of the character...not just a few missions. Highly recommend!!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen the black edition on Play.com for £70 now it's £200. What's the score there, bit of a leap, seeing as the rrp is £70?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

On play it shows it as £129? Do they just keep changing it?


----------

